# Shipping a bike to Hong Kong



## itinerantvet (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm due to move to Hong Kong in a few weeks. I'm currently working in Dubai and I managed to get my triathlon bike here but I'm not sure on the best way (cheapest) of getting it shipped to Hong Kong.
I guess it weighs 22kg when boxed and about 11cubic feet.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not contact the airline you are flying with, it would be a good place to start. Sports equipment is generally catered for


----------



## itinerantvet (Mar 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, Emirates only take golf clubs as sports equipment - I'm flying with them to UK first and flying BA to HK. I can take the bike from UK with BA but getting it to UK is likely to be prohibitively expensive


----------

